# Schutzund heeling



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Has anyone worked with an instructor who does Schutzund? The difference I see is the total attention given in Schutzund with good attitude and a lot of heeling patterns.The dog can be counted off if his head drops while heeling. I think the dog has to heel with gunshots overhead and through a group of people?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Like this?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I know it attitude is more important than precision score-wise. They allow a lot more forging and bumping than AKC does.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, like the video of Bridgette Carlson. My instructor has not been able to help me with Jonah's heeling problems. I'm hoping to work with a guy who is pretty well known in the Schutzund world to help with just heeling and focus.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I used to take schutzhund lessons with my gsd, and yes, they do heel a bit differently. My dog back then was a lot higher drive, and in a totally different way than my goldens are now though, which is why I ended up selling him to a schutzhund home

I would give it a try, it may work for you, it may not. I am sure no matter what, you will be able to take something from your lessons, and use it in some way.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

a few years ago I was taking competitive obedience classes from Adele Yunck and a number of schutzhund people were in those classes to learn Adele's heeling techniques.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Selli-Belle said:


> a few years ago I was taking competitive obedience classes from Adele Yunck and a number of schutzhund people were in those classes to learn Adele's heeling techniques.


^ I'm not sure if you are saying the same I was thinking while reading this thread earlier... but I was a little confused because I've seen a lot of schutzhund people through classes (not just at Adele's, but the other locations too)... these are people who are pretty serious and train for it the same way the golden owners work on getting their WC's and JH's. A good example would be Chris/Wildhaus. But there have been others with dobies and shepherds and mixed breeds... 

I don't think they specifically train any specific heeling style. I vaguely remember one guy doing different things with heeling (something about his hands), but that's about it?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

After watching the video I googled "what is a BH" since I don't know anything about shutzhund. The search turned up the rules for a BH competition. On a quick look it seems that working in a group with distractions from other dogs is part of the test. The heeling position is much tighter than in obedience. While I really admired how disciplined the heeling was in the video, it was too close, prancey and artificial for my taste. I've been told that in British obedience the heeling is also done with the dog actually touching the handlers leg.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Not for me. I like my dog heeling but I also like his head down so he can see what is going on and I dont care for my dog hitting my leg like that. I got after Jige for walking that close to me.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

General V said:


> Not for me. I like my dog heeling but I also like his head down so he can see what is going on and I dont care for my dog hitting my leg like that. I got after Jige for walking that close to me.


The reason why people like the heads up heeling (meaning dog is looking up at the handler, not necessarily specifically the head all the way up and wrapped heel position) is because it elliminates any chance of the dog getting distracted by anything he sees or smells. 

Jacks is pretty good at turning his nose off, but if I let him look ahead or elsewhere, then I risk him going goggle eyed at the dumbbell (dumbbells mesmerize him) being thrown in the next ring or going into friendly dog mode because somebody outside the ring is smiling at him. 

If you had a problem with Jige checking the scents out at the trial you were at last time, training more focus will help.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Megora is right about distractions. If the dog has his whole attention on you then there is much less a chance of getting out of heel position or even leaving the ring. I was taught between exercises keep the dog engaged to keep attention on you. After the stand for exam last weekend, Jonah thought we were done and started to walk toward the exitway in the ring. I quickly got his attention back.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Like this?







Gotta say I love this video. Fiona is very much like that dog. Adopted at 8yrs, now 10, no real training for it. I love how she prances alongside me.

That stay at the 2:50 mark in the video took some work with her, but she can do it 

The down at 3:39 we never worked on, but she is more than capable.

If I ever had a dog that truly focused on me to that extent it is her. People comment about it all the time.

I am impressed with what you guys do. I've seen a glimpse of it with mine. To call it impressive is an understatement, it really makes ones heart sing.


----------

